# Problème passage de macOS X El Capitan à Linux



## Sauancheur (11 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour à tous !
Je vous explique mon soucis. 
j’ai un iMac 9,1 (début 2009) acheté récemment.
Après avoir voulus faire un dualboot avec ubuntu, il se peut que j’ai effacer ma partition macosx.
Ce qui fais que je ne peu plus accéder a l’os Apple, même avec les touches de commandes habituels pour la restauration.
Je me demande donc comment faire pour que tout redevienne comme avant.


----------



## vince29 (11 Octobre 2021)

Hello,

Tu as quoi au démarrage ? Un écran noir ? Une invite texte ?


----------



## Sauancheur (11 Octobre 2021)

vince29 a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Tu as quoi au démarrage ? Un écran noir ? Une invite texte ?


Hello Vince, 

là maintenant j’ai un dossier avec un point d’interrogation qui clignote (aucune autre commande au démarrage ne fonctionne.)


----------



## Locke (11 Octobre 2021)

Sauancheur a dit:


> là maintenant j’ai un dossier avec un point d’interrogation qui clignote (aucune autre commande au démarrage ne fonctionne.)


Un mauvais formatage supprime la partition de récupération, ce qui est le cas puisque tu as une icône avec un point d'interrogation  indiquant bien qu'il n'y plus de version d'OS X ou macOS. En l'état actuel des choses, tu n'as pas d'autre solution que de démarrer depuis un des 2 DVD qui étaient livrés avec chaque Mac.

Comme tu mentionnes que c'est un achat récent d'occasion, je suppose que l'on ne te pas donné avec les 2 DVD ? Hormis acheter d'occasion un DVD sur eBay de Snow Leopard, tu resteras à la rue !


----------



## vince29 (11 Octobre 2021)

Si personne ne vient avec une meilleure solution, 
tu peux peut-être essayer ça 





						If your Mac starts up to a question mark
					

A folder with a flashing question mark means that your startup disk is no longer available or doesn't contain a working Mac operating system.



					support.apple.com


----------



## daffyb (13 Octobre 2021)

vince29 a dit:


> Si personne ne vient avec une meilleure solution,
> tu peux peut-être essayer ça
> 
> 
> ...


Ces manips ne changeront rien puisqu'on sait que le Mac ne démarre plus parce qu'il n'y pas de version de MacOS sur le disque.


----------



## Sauancheur (14 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour et merci à tous pour vos réponses.

J'ai réussi à régler le problème, je vous écris d'ailleurs avec le mac.
Effectivement je pensais que je devais laisser tomber, ou que je devrai racheter un CD de recup via eBay ou autre, créer des clé bootable etc.. ne fonctionnais pas.
J'ai donc récupéré sur internet un ISO (oui oui, un iso) de Mountain Lion et fais un flash classique, j'ai donc pu remettre la partition du DD au propre, etc..

Merci encore pour vos réponses, et bonne journée à vous.


----------

